# The fear stage



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Approx. how long does the fear stage last? I believe I'm going through it right now with Akbar, and it aint fun. He's become nervous of things he's never been before. For example, he became jumpy and nervous when a couple of dogs attacked their house windows, before Akbar didn't even look there way. Another example, he gets nervous/jumpy when a loud sound is close, which he never was before. So I strongly believe he's going through a fear stage. I just want to know how long he's going to go through this.

I remember one of Cody's odd fear stages he had back then, he was afraid of black garbage cans, would literally fly away from them if we ever walked near one. That stopped but I can't remember when and he wasn't afraid of them before that behavior suddenly appeared and went away, obviously. 

With Akbar, I just ignore him, like he's not there. I read somewhere to keep exposing him to things even while he's going through a fear stage. Is there anything else I should do?

It's been a looong time since I've had to go through a fear stage with one of my dogs, lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If the stuff is outside the home, I would still take him out for socialization, but also with him hungry and a huge bag of real treats (hot dogs? chicken? beef? pizza?)

Nothing is quite as scary when it's being viewed with a mouthful of liver/chicken/cheese!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Right now you need to expose him to EVERYTHING.
DO NOT coddle him ("ITS OK BABY") when he is scared.
Act confident & keep walking.

Bring him near a busy street.
Bring him where he can see other dogs.
Bring him to hear crying babies.
Bring him to construction sites.

TREATS are a must!

Good luck.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not new to this, but it has been a while since I've had to go through a fear stage, lol. 

And thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think his lines play into it, and he will probably go thru a few more til he matures. And every stage he goes thru will only make him stronger! You seem to know the right way to handle it


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Missy, 

I believe Stark just went through/still going through a bit of a fear stage.

Read my thread in the "General Bahaviour" section.

He was really "alert" on walks, barking at everything that moved, nervous around kids, and just being very unsure of a lot of things.

I continued to take him out (even though I wanted to cry most of our walks) and worked on this. I would bring him to areas where I knew we would encounter the things he was nervous about, bring a tug, ball, new toy and treats and keep my distance. We would play and have fun with the kids or things he was nervous about in the background. He could hear them, see them, and smell them I am sure but he couldn't touch them and was a fair distance away so I could have him regain some of that confidence that was lost.

He went from being a confident over zellous puppy to a "on alert teenage barking butthead" and now we are back to confident happy puppy again.. lol.

My other dog is 13 so, I totally understand not remembering all of this "puppy business".


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI think his lines play into it, and he will probably go thru a few more til he matures. And every stage he goes thru will only make him stronger! You seem to know the right way to handle it


Is it because DDR dogs are naturally more suspicious?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlAnd every stage he goes thru will only make him stronger!


yes!



> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdI read somewhere to keep exposing him to things even while he's going through a fear stage.


and yes!

Otto went through a simlar strange stages about 7 months. Not sure it was so much fear as becoming aware. We worked through it, kept taking him out and showing him new things.

We had the 'I hate men in my house' stage at 12 months. This was combined with the 'Hey, I'M A BIG SCARY DOG NOW WOOF!' phase - ugg. Worked through it. One of my guy friends who helped me with the man hating thing, he was here last night. Otto was leashed up and on his best behavior, it was the ultimate complement to have my friend say 'He seems to get it now' Yes!

About a month ago, Otto did really seem to 'just get it'. He still has a couple issues that needed tweaking (not prefect but pretty damngood for his age). He seems to be coming into his adulthood -whooo Hoo 20 months old and almost all grown up.

Then he decided the fridge belongs to him...

To borrow a line from one of my children's books, 'I'll work through the night, constantly analyze tweak and refine'


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone! It's just been a while since I've had to go through this, plus with these lines being more suspicious, it's an added thing to the whole mix, lol. I will continue to bring him out and expose him to everything I can.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeNothing is quite as scary when it's being viewed with a mouthful of liver/chicken/cheese!


Yeah, I was working with my 8 month old who was barking during our walk at someone coming out of their house. I gave her a "Look at that" command and stuffed a few treats in her mouth, she kind of half barked one last time but it was hilarious with her mouth chewing and enjoying her treats.


----------

